# Meh...



## mishele (Apr 6, 2013)

I had an extra 5 minutes today, so I took this...C&C is always welcome.


----------



## LouR (Apr 6, 2013)

Not "meh". I think it's pretty cool.  How did you get the swirls to be smooth and not look choppy (I'm assuming they are in-camera)?


----------



## mishele (Apr 6, 2013)

LouR said:


> Not "meh". I think it's pretty cool.  How did you get the swirls to be smooth and not look choppy (I'm assuming they are in-camera)?


Magic...I'm a Fairy.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Fairy PRINCESS, more like it!      Lovely , but not your best!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 6, 2013)

Tinkerbell with her magic whip.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

bentcountershaft said:


> Tinkerbell with her magic whip.



Oooohhhh... you in trubble now! Mishy goan whup you... lol!


----------



## amolitor (Apr 6, 2013)

This looks familiar, have we seen an earlier edit of this? Or a similar one?


----------



## mishele (Apr 6, 2013)

I took this today. It's a different flower as well.


----------



## squirrels (Apr 6, 2013)

The 5 minutes comment gets to me. Showoff.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 6, 2013)

squirrels said:


> The 5 minutes comment gets to me. Showoff.



I was doing a good job of ignoring that part until you brought it up.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, it just had the same look as an avatar you were using, I think?

I liked the avatar, I liked this!

My sense of these photos is that they take something on the order of 1 second to make  It's the 299 failures that takes up the rest of the 5 minutes!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 6, 2013)

Some days I wish my keeper rate was that good.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 6, 2013)

like the color, like the texture, love the mood


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 6, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## IByte (Apr 6, 2013)

mishele said:


> Magic...I'm a Fairy.



 ..must not say anything... leather..trying to control smart a$$ response... fairy, fairy, fairy.


----------



## weepete (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I like it, definatley don't think its meh.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 6, 2013)

Meh


----------



## binga63 (Apr 6, 2013)

your meh is ahhhhhh mmmmmmmmmmmm ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## manaheim (Apr 6, 2013)

Not your best, as I think you know, but still very nice.


----------



## charlie76 (Apr 6, 2013)

Surreal...motion and balance...very cool Mishele!!


----------



## mishele (Apr 6, 2013)

CHARLIE!!! where the hell ya been?! :hug::


----------



## pgriz (Apr 6, 2013)

So how come your five-minute MEH's look better than my 1 hour MEH's?  It's gotta be the camera.


----------



## mishele (Apr 7, 2013)

squirrels said:


> The 5 minutes comment gets to me. Showoff.


Hehe Sorry, if I offended. I would never try to do anything like that.



Robin_Usagani said:


> Meh


Meh



manaheim said:


> Not your best, as I think you know, but still very nice.


Yeppers, I know but I posted anyway. Like the title...Meh lol


----------



## squirrels (Apr 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> Hehe Sorry, if I offended. I would never try to do anything like that.
> l



I don't think inducing jealous and offending are the same thing, but maybe!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 7, 2013)

I love how she blows off people asking how the hell she does this.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I love how she blows off people asking how the hell she does this.



Because she wants to be sure that we know how to use that awesome power.  And for the most part, we apparently don't yet measure up.  

But I can understand.  Can you image if someone figured it out and then did selective coloring on the result?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 7, 2013)

mishele said:


> Magic...I'm a Fairy.



So is Runnah, but "he" is forthcoming with "his" photo techniques!!    :smileys:


----------



## ceeboy14 (Apr 7, 2013)

Meh thinks, meh photo is mehly okay but not as good as some of your other mehly, mehly, mehly life is but a dream, shots.


----------



## mishele (Apr 7, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I love how she blows off people asking how the hell she does this.


lol It's more fun to say it's magic. 



pgriz said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > I love how she blows off people asking how the hell she does this.
> ...


Ooooo...selective coloring!! I might try one of those today!! Thanks for the idea!!



jwbryson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Magic...I'm a Fairy.
> ...


Runnah has nothing on me...just sayin



ceeboy14 said:


> Meh thinks, meh photo is mehly okay but not as good as some of your other mehly, mehly, mehly life is but a dream, shots.


Thanks for mehs!! It was very mehly of you.


----------



## mishele (Apr 7, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Ok, it just had the same look as an avatar you were using, I think?
> 
> I liked the avatar, I liked this!
> 
> My sense of these photos is that they take something on the order of 1 second to make  It's the 299 failures that takes up the rest of the 5 minutes!


Sorry, I missed this. This is the one you're probably talking about. It's become one of my favorites of late.





As far as how many shots I take... I think I took maybe 20-25 shots when I was playing around and they weren't all of the same flower. Maybe I'll post some outtakes...lol


----------



## manaheim (Apr 7, 2013)

You know what I'd love is if you would post a flower thread.  Just 1 thread of all of your flowers past and present and just keep updating it with new ones.

Kinda like Guiness Man's sexy thread, only flower sexy instead of woman sexy.


----------



## mishele (Apr 7, 2013)

Kinda pretentious...no?! lol


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2013)

I figured it out.  Mishele tosses the flower up in the air, then follows it with a ninja leap, three-quarter somersault with a half pike, while shooting the flower with a slow shutter.  That accounts for the swirly background, and barely moving flower petals.  It also accounts for why I will be needing reconstructive surgery after I tried that move this morning.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Apr 7, 2013)

If you want to know how Mishele does this, just navigate your way to the center of her universe and the secret lies therein...have fun.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2013)

And you're going to tell us that's SOOC. :raisedbrow: biggrin


----------



## ceeboy14 (Apr 7, 2013)

When it's on steroids, well, yeah!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just for giggles, there are 42 iterations in this image. Silly stuff to do when you've nothing else to do.
​


----------



## mishele (Apr 8, 2013)

You have too much time on your hands!! Lol its still pretty cool. How long did it take you to do that?


----------



## runnah (Apr 8, 2013)

I think Mish should stop it with the box wine so she can take non blurry photos.


----------



## Mully (Apr 8, 2013)

For Mish


----------



## mishele (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes, I love it!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Apr 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> You have too much time on your hands!! Lol its still pretty cool. How long did it take you to do that?



About 2 1/2 hours. The hardest part is the part barely seen through the woven part. It is a day lily, twirled and swirled with lots of blurs over sharps
 until I had a nicely defined and quite bright center. I used some sort of wave pattern to develop the weave, lens flare for the light, duping it a second time to regain the white haloing around the flares...inbetween the two lensflare adjustments, I added two layers of Nik's ColorEfex Pro3 to get the right vignetting I wanted. Siilly waste of time but I learned a lot about how some of the Nik filters work.

Glad you liked it...and it is probably a good representation of what's inside yours, Squirrel's and Pixel Rabbit's heads...women's minds are both fun and scary at the same time.


----------

